# forearm exercise



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, looking for recommendations on forearm exercises please, thanks for your time!!!:thumb:


----------



## rdp50734 (Jun 14, 2016)

Easiest one is to get a dumbbell and hold it in a fist, then fall the weight down to the finger tips without dropping it and then roll it back up.

Will have your forearms popping!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Barry Sheene used to use a home made device for his forearm strength which consisted of a dynamo from a car, attached to a cable and a handlebar. He used to unwind it by hand until it reached the end, then wind it back up again. For 3 hours a day.

Bit extreme maybe but it worked by all accounts


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Depends how / why you want to develop your forearm ? Bulk or power ?

Wrist roller, as described above is good.

Captains of Crush grippers are terrific too in helping hand / forearm development.

But the simplest and cheapest method is close grip push ups - do some warm up push ups, then progressively move your hands closer together with each set until your hands are together or even overlapped.

Each time your hands move closer together, you will feel the pump shift downeards from your triceps and past the elbow onto those forearms and boy will they burn and get pumped!!:doublesho


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Depends how / why you want to develop your forearm ? Bulk or power ?
> 
> Wrist roller, as described above is good.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your input, the reason is that I have had cancer for the last two half years and now in remission, prior to this I was in construction and had large forearms now they are much smaller with a lot flabby and loose skin, so hence the need to rebuild and maybe get back to work!!:thumb:


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

1. standing, dumbell (DB) in each hand, hands down to thighs, palms facing thighs, roll wrist backwards, 3 sets of 15 reps.

2. standing, barbell behind you, palms facing away from your body curl wrist upwards.

Theres lost of exercises for wrists, mostly curls as above.

Have a look at http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/2/muscle/forearms

good luck with your recovery.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Right guys that's a few posts which have had to be removed. Please keep the responses appropriate or the thread will be closed.

See post #5 for the reason behind asking for advice.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Depends how / why you want to develop your forearm ? Bulk or power ?
> 
> Wrist roller, as described above is good.
> 
> ...


This :thumb:


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

https://powerballs.com

These are great for both forearm and grip strength. Have had one for a few years.

Also you can make your own version of one of these with a decent thickness rounded bit of wood, some strong twine and a dumbbell weight 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141643328003

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

cossiecol said:


> Right guys that's a few posts which have had to be removed. Please keep the responses appropriate or the thread will be closed.
> 
> See post #5 for the reason behind asking for advice.


Thank you :thumb::thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Honda said:


> Hi thanks for your input, the reason is that I have had cancer for the last two half years and now in remission, prior to this I was in construction and had large forearms now they are much smaller with a lot flabby and loose skin, so hence the need to rebuild and maybe get back to work!!:thumb:


You will find it relatively easy to build strength and tone into forearms, but you should know it is very difficult and takes a lot of effort to build much bulk into forearms. It might be easier for you if you have had big forearms previously.

If your arms need a lot of building back up, in order to look "right" as they used to, then i would suggest there is a strong argument to seek medical advice / help with this and you may possibly get assistance with a supervised treatment of steroids - which is what steroids are often legally used for by doctors - building replacement muscle mass after illness / treatment.

Worth asking for medical advice about some sort of help rebuilding your body shape, i would suggest, as it is a legitimate part of cancer treatment to help with self-esteem / body image after treatment.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I've found a good way to build forearm strength is to only use free weights for all your arm, chest and shoulder exercises
As the weight is free you have to stabilise it with your wrists and forearms to maintain the correct form, and with that your forearm strength will increase

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Pull Ups
Chin Ups
Barbell Rows
Inverted Barbell Rows
Deadlifts

Basically, anything that requires you to pull weight towards your body, or your own body weight towards the bar.

Pull Ups and Chin Ups will be king of the above list. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

If its only forearms you want to exercise do this twice a week, add weight once per month. Add 4Kg to deadlift and Barbell row and 2.5Kg to wrist curls 

Deadlift (Double overhand grip) 5x5 start with 50Kg
Barbell rows (Double overhand grip) 5x5 Start with 10Kg

Wrist curls 3x10 Start with empty bar
Reverse wrist curls 3x10 Start with empty bar

Do all exercises with slow controlled form.

If for any reason you fell discomfort doing the wrist curls use a curling bar, the angle in the bar allows for a more natural wrist position :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> If your arms need a lot of building back up, in order to look "right" as they used to, then i would suggest there is a strong argument to seek medical advice / help with this and you may possibly get assistance with a supervised treatment of steroids - which is what steroids are often legally used for by doctors - building replacement muscle mass after illness / treatment.
> 
> Worth asking for medical advice about some sort of help rebuilding your body shape, i would suggest, as it is a legitimate part of cancer treatment to help with self-esteem / body image after treatment.


Steroids, REALLY! Please don't try to legitimize what is a quick fix and will not help the patient short term let alone long term, this is awful advice you should be ashamed of yourself mate for even suggesting or trying to use emotive methods to unscrupulously force a medical practitioners hand :spam: :wall:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Steroids is not a quick fix. Steroids is a way of life. I've trained with 18stone + body builders and they are honest about it. They have literally said aslong as they train they will not be able to come of the roids. They also use epherdryne also.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Gleemspray is right though. After a serious illness, steroids can be prescribed by a doctor in order to aid in weight/muscle gain

I don't think he was suggesting it as a quick fix or fast track route into bodybuilding, but rather for their legitimate use

Of course it's all down to the opinion of the prescribing medial practitioner and dependant on the patient and their situation

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

reverse barbell curls and wrist curls...hold the dumbell as if you are going to do a bicep curl but only curl your wrist..big pump


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ITHAQVA said:


> Steroids, REALLY! Please don't try to legitimize what is a quick fix and will not help the patient short term let alone long term, this is awful advice you should be ashamed of yourself mate for even suggesting or trying to use emotive methods to unscrupulously force a medical practitioners hand :spam: :wall:


You do know the purpose for which anabolic steroids are manufactured and the purpose for which Doctors routinely prescribe them ?

No....i didn't think you did.

Please reread my post properly.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Keep this civil please, don't make me ask twice.


----------

